# No real USB connection to my TouchPad?!?!



## Robinhood (Feb 1, 2013)

Problem solved!!!!!!!!!!!!

After I deleted everything completely (from WebOS menue settings info, last point), which took a long time to come back ... But after all, everything runs perfect!

My windows xp pc (also win7) can't access my second HP TouchPad as an USB device. I can see the device, but if I trie to open it, windows want to format it.
I have tried the power and volume up and the WebOS USB mode (even in Developer mode), Now I can't install Android, because I can't create the CMinstall folder with all files.
But I can connect with Novacom driver and ACMEinstaller3 (by booting into USB mode with power and vol. up button), this has strangely installed (or waked up) an old mini version of CWM.
If I connect my other HP Touchpad, it is recognized immediately and I can see all files and folders.
I have also reinstalled everthing with the discdoctor. Also I used different USB-ports already, different cables ... NOTHING Just do you want format that drive...?

What is wrong here? And is there any other podssibility to install more files with acmeinstaller3 or have acces with different methode? How can I get access to the file system?

Thanks a lot


----------



## xcd (Feb 16, 2013)

Use my toolkit http://rootzwiki.com...ated-installer/ Select advanced user then option 5 "Memboot to Clockworkmod Recovery (advanced install without WebOS)" and connect the touchpad in USB mode from there your touchpad will boot to CWM, in cwm mount sdcard then mount usb storage and copy the files you want to the touchpad.


----------

